# Davis Phinney 1990 Pics



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Many thanks to all the PMs I got to my previous post. I just finished building the Davis Phinney frame I built up and raced as a junior in 1995. I bent the dropout and thought the dropout couldn't be fixed. The LBS did a great job aligning the dropout and I just built the frame up with parts I had - mainly well worn 9 speed Dura Ace parts. I will have to check my parents place this weekend for older parts - namely a Cinelli stem/ bars, and a silver Shimano 600 seatpost. I will probably build it up with SPD-SLs to match the current racing bike. 

It's too late to ride tonight to get a impression on how it compares to my Litespeed Ultimate but its really weird to see how skinny the tubes are. The seatstays and the fork look like noodles compared to the heavily shaped Litespeed. 

The paint is chipped more than I care for but with expenses, it might have to wait a season until I can do it right.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

cool bike. I thought he was riding 'dales back then, no? when did he stop?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Built by Serotta?*

I think the bikes with his name were built by Serotta...?


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

merckxman said:


> I think the bikes with his name were built by Serotta...?


Correct. Some of the models say Serotta on them more prominently than my own but its a Serotta. 

When I bought the bike, I was told the asymetrical seatstays were a key Serotta feature which the bike has. The bike has some really nice features like the Serotta font "S" imprint on the rear brake bridge. 

The Davis Phinney frame was a Columbus SLX tubed bike compared to the TSX tubing the top of the line, Coors Light team bike (the yellow and red one with all the decals) which Phinney rode himself. 

Davis Phinney raced for 7-Eleven in the 1980s riding Huffys and Merckx bikes, then switched over to Serotta during his Coors Light days. He still has a relationship with Serotta as they sponsor his foundation and every time I see a picture of him, he is still riding a Serotta. I don't recall him riding a Cannondale but I was pretty young when he started racing.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I just remember in either the 85 or 86 cannondale catalog he was in a pic on a dale (I think it was 86). It also had his wife/girlfriend? Connie Carpenter? in there too? I'm talking "back in the day, before dales were inn" though.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Friction_Shifter said:


> I just remember in either the 85 or 86 cannondale catalog he was in a pic on a dale (I think it was 86). It also had his wife/girlfriend? Connie Carpenter? in there too? I'm talking "back in the day, before dales were inn" though.


Correct on all infor above. I have that frame/bike still SR300 (Suntour Cyclone) and he rode SR600 (Dura Ace) and it was the first production of Alluminum frame that came out. Cannondale were battling w/ Klein on who was the first to do it. I don't believe Davis nor Connie ever rode the bike in competition though but were paid well for the advertising. Cannodale tried to Equip a team around the mid to late 80's but the frame tubing didn't fit the UCI template.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a first year Davis I bought in '89. I later had a Seven made to the same dimensions so it hangs in the garage most of the time.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

From an early 90's Serotta catalog:
_"In the 5 years of building bikes for the 7 Eleven Team, Ben Serotta and team captain and cycling superstar Davis Phinney developed a rider/builder partnership which continues to be celebrated in the Davis Phinney bike. For those interested in fast aggressive racing the Phinney combines slightly steeper, longer geometry, the asymmetrical Davis "Sprint Control" power rear triangle, and SLX tubing to get results. (SPX mix or all SPX on larger frames."_


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17769

You will have to register on the Serotta Forum to view this. It is Davis Phinney on a Coors Light Serotta. See the OP's pictures of the bike and then look on page 2 for a picture of the brochure.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Too cool


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

jeffreyg said:


> Too cool



I think he's wearing ski goggles


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

retro oakleys are badd ass


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I went to a book signing last night (Geoff Drake's Team 7-Eleven book), and took my buddy with me. He brought with him Davis Phinney's old race bike that he's owned for over 20 years. When Team 7-Eleven switched to Mercx bikes, some of the team sold their old "Huffy" team bikes, and my buddy picked up Davis'.











Short blog post about the night

The only difference from the picture above is that the paint has been stripped off the fork so that it's all chrome. It even has the little tab welded on where they would attach their race number.


----------



## benjam (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad you resurrected an old bike from your past. That kind of thing is always priceless.


----------

